

Introducing Pint, the new build system for Grunt.js - mikeyanderson
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/introducing-pint-the-new-build-system-for-grunt-js

======
trombomulin
this is s great idea, separating concerns in your tasks is just as important
as in your code...

